# Game 3:Wolves(1-1) @ Clippers(2-0)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*@*






*Date:*Saturday, November 5th
*Time:*9:30 P.M.
*Arena:*Staples Center
*T.V.:*FSN North
*Wolves Last Game:*L @ Sonics(102-107)
*[TEAM] Last Game:*W vs. Hawks(92-77)
*Last Meeting This Season:*N/A

*Clippers Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















Chris Wilcox/ James Singleton/ Daniel Ewing 

_*VS.*_​

*Wolves Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















Eddie Griffin/Richie Frahm/Rashad McCants 
*
Key Matchup:*

















*Sheefo's Keys To The Game:*Get Kandi and Garnett involved early. Get Jaric, Wally, and McCants shots since Cassell and Mobley are not good defenders by any means. Use the bench. The Clipps' bench is horrible. We have a very deep bench, so get to it early. We have to play solid defense. This is an offensive firesquad in the starting 5. Cut down on turnovers and get to the line.


*Predicition:*Wolves W
*Prediction Record:*(2-0)


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Even better news. Maggette missed todays game against the Hawks. So if he does not play, we will see Quenton Ross in the starting lineup.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Next two games against the Clipps. Cassell finally plays against the Wolves. I can't imagine he will have a warm welcome though. I am sure we can beat the Clippers. Their confidence is really high and the fans think that htye will be able to win both games here. I honestly think the Wolves can win both.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Wolves win this one with lackadaiscal defense down back, so it's gonna up to those Wolves shooters to have a good night.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think we will see more McCants tonight though. Especially is Ross starts. The Clippers would have a lot of trouble guarding him. Along with Cassell trying to guard Jaric.... Ouch.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Hmmm. Actually Quinton Ross is a top ten ranked defender. He'll lock down McCants and Singleton and Brand will double Garnett. Cassell will have 20+ points and will light you guys up. We win this one by ten since you guys will be exhausted for this game. The other one we win or lose by a close margin.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

ClipOre4Life said:


> Hmmm. Actually Quinton Ross is a top ten ranked defender. He'll lock down McCants and Singleton and Brand will double Garnett. Cassell will have 20+ points and will light you guys up. We win this one by ten since you guys will be exhausted for this game. The other one we win or lose by a close margin.


Where is he ranked in the top 10? Saying that you will double Garnett is easier said than done and the fact that leaves one person open, which Garnett has found each double team. It will be tough for Cassell to score 20+ against a 6'7" defensive minded PG in Jaric.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

of course u'll double kg...will u stop him? no...he was getting doubled by lewis and collison/fortson/petro last night...he dropped 21 with 9 assists...and brand and singleton will feel the same


----------



## littlejebronys (Oct 1, 2005)

keep this in mind guys. last year cassell vs jaric these were the stats

game 1
cassell 30 points 10ast
jaric 10 points 10 ast

game 2
cassell 11 points 6ast
jaric 11 points 3ast

game 3
cassell played 10 minutes had 5 points 2 ast
jaric dnp 

game 4
cassell 16 points 5ast
jaric 4 points 4ast

can you please help me out with this "no way cassell scores over jaric defense"


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Even better news. Maggette missed todays game against the Hawks. So if he does not play, we will see Quenton Ross in the starting lineup.



With the way Singleton has been playing I'm not sure thats a good thing.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KG is going to get his points, I think Mike will do what he did when playing maimi... Which is simply to single man KG and let him get his points, but rotate and double when possible the supporting players. The Clippers starting line up and and bench is far superior to the Wolves. On paper there is no reason why they shouldn't win.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ClipOre4Life said:


> Hmmm. Actually Quinton Ross is a top ten ranked defender. He'll lock down McCants and Singleton and Brand will double Garnett. Cassell will have 20+ points and will light you guys up. We win this one by ten since you guys will be exhausted for this game. The other one we win or lose by a close margin.



Ross is a great denfender, but I'd wish you wouldn't make up stupid stats that are easy to prove wrong. He is NOT a top ten ranked defender, he isn't even ranked on really anything at all.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

The Wolves will win this game. The Clippers can't possibly start the season 3-0...can they?

Garnett looked pretty pissed last night after the loss. I look for him to erupt for 30/17/6. Hopefully Wally gets out of his three point shooting slump and knock some down. Cassell will try to shoot us out of this one, and well, he probably will.

This is a must win for the Wolves. To start the new season 1-2 is not very good. If we manage to lose, I can see Garnett question this team, if he has not already.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Flanders said:


> The Wolves will win this game. The Clippers can't possibly start the season 3-0...can they?
> 
> Garnett looked pretty pissed last night after the loss. I look for him to erupt for 30/17/6. Hopefully Wally gets out of his three point shooting slump and knock some down. Cassell will try to shoot us out of this one, and well, he probably will.
> 
> This is a must win for the Wolves. To start the new season 1-2 is not very good. If we manage to lose, I can see Garnett question this team, if he has not already.


Your 9,000 Ucash is on the line. Peace.

And the Clippers started 5-0 in 84-85'


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

yeah 20 years ago


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> yeah 20 years ago



Sad but true.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

judging by those first 3 games wolves are going to make me cry lots of times this season.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Can a Wolves fan tell me why McCants is not getting any playing time?


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

hes not playing just because we cant really have him and wally on the court at the same time...but he should i like him...hudson looking damn good right now...kg up to him self with his dbl dbl..only 1 assist tho...making a run right now and we just tied it


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

this is good game here...back and forth blocks with kg and brand!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

garnett ties it! good d no..no shots for sam


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

OT! cassell had a shot...missed a layup..idk what happened tho im just looking at play by plays on yahoo games


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

NO ...great game.......OT again but another loss...what happened on the last play...it said garnett missed a layup?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

moss_is_1 said:


> NO ...great game.......OT again but another loss...what happened on the last play...it said garnett missed a layup?


Garnett took Rebraca, but the layup just rolled off the rim, and Griffin missed a top-in, and I threw a poker chip at my wall and shattered it.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Dammit. The cbssportsline.com PBP said that KG missed a jumper, and Griffin missed a tip. I have the feeling they're gonna break our hearts a few times this season...not really anyone to take the big shots. The only shot KG took in at least the last 2 and a half minutes was the one at the buzzer.

Dude needs to step it up. Now.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Good game, I lost 1k points cause of hwo close it was... Quite frankly, I'm scared of Monday now.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

The King of the World said:


> Dammit. The cbssportsline.com PBP said that KG missed a jumper, and Griffin missed a tip. I have the feeling they're gonna break our hearts a few times this season...not really anyone to take the big shots. The only shot KG took in at least the last 2 and a half minutes was the one at the buzzer.
> 
> Dude needs to step it up. Now.


He's made a **** load of clutch shots already in just 3 games.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

Heartbreaking couple of days. Team showed some series heart though, back to back games with OT at the start of the season, you know everyone in a Wolves uni was exhausted.

Damn damn damn damn damn.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

socco said:


> He's made a **** load of clutch shots already in just 3 games.


I know he has. And for that I credit him. But this is two games in a row that he has completely disappeared in overtime. Dude has to start shooting the damn ball in OT, plain and simple.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

socco said:


> Garnett took Rebraca, but the layup just rolled off the rim, and Griffin missed a top-in, and I threw a poker ship at my wall and shattered it.


You threw an entire riverboat casino at the wall and the /boat/ shattered? That is one durable wall you've got there.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

The King of the World said:


> I know he has. And for that I credit him. But this is two games in a row that he has completely disappeared in overtime. Dude has to start shooting the damn ball in OT, plain and simple.


And it's two games in a row where he's single-handedly got us to overtime...



Cyberwolf said:


> You threw an entire riverboat casino at the wall and the /boat/ shattered? That is one durable wall you've got there.


Ya, I suck.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

socco said:


> And it's two games in a row where he's single-handedly got us to overtime...


Again, that is a good thing, and we need him to do that. But it's not like hockey where you're getting a point for an overtime loss. Bottom line is that if the role players on the team aren't gonna step it up and make it happen in OT, the superstar has to. KG's my favorite player, but honestly, try as I might, I can't defend this kind of thing to KG haters. KG's unselfishness is a blessing and a curse.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

The King of the World said:


> Again, that is a good thing, and we need him to do that. But it's not like hockey where you're getting a point for an overtime loss. Bottom line is that if the role players on the team aren't gonna step it up and make it happen in OT, the superstar has to. KG's my favorite player, but honestly, try as I might, I can't defend this kind of thing to KG haters. KG's unselfishness is a blessing and a curse.


OK, but he's been taking alot of those big shots this year. At the end of these 3 games we've almost always went to him. He's taking the big shots.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah I was not around the whole day... Sorry. I am a bit mad for a few reasons. First we lost. 2nd McCants only played 3 minutes. 3rd KG was the only one who stepped up in the starting lineup. 4th we lost.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Woof, tough road loss. The T-Wolves come storming back in the fourth to force OT and then lose by one. Don't I know that feeling.

I see that KG shot more and was 25-15-3 with three blocks. But I know that numbers do not mean much to him - he wants to win more than anything. Uncharacteristically, he missed four free throws.

What was up with Wally? From his stat line, it looks like he was a human pylon out there, just taking up space. He always gets up when he plays my Sonics.


G-Force


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Ya, Wally's been horrible. His jumper is down to 22.2% now. That's a huge problem with a player like him, who's main role is to shoot jump shots. I guess it's a good sign that we're still competing with him playing that bad, but he needs to get his act together quickly.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I am still not understanding why McCants is not getting clock right now. Yeah defense is a factor, but from what I have seen in the time he has played is that he is playing pretty good defensively.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Well, eventually you will figure it out, Sheefo. Just don't forget that I was on here telling you what it was by the end of the second game.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm not surprised about Wally's poor shooting for last few years, to be quite frank.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Agent K said:


> I'm not surprised about Wally's poor shooting for last few years, to be quite frank.


He has actually had a rather good FG% over the last couple years shooting over 50%.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Agent K said:


> I'm not surprised about Wally's poor shooting for last few years, to be quite frank.


He was shooting jumpers at 48% last year, 48% the year before, and 51% the year before that. 22% this year.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

well, besides the true stats of his shooting %, it seemed like he had a rough year. That was what I thought by seeing.


----------

